# Gatling guns are legal?



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

So I was talking to a friend this morning and he tells me that the ATF has ruled that hand cranked Gatling guns are legal. Supposedly the definition of machine gun is having more than one round fire everytime the trigger is engaged. As such, a hand cranked Gatling gun fires only one round when the 'trigger' is engaged. 

Does anyone know anything about this? Can anyone think of a use for a hand cranked Gatling gun besides a monumental waste of ammo? Also, if they are legal today, anyone in the area with a machine shop want to get together...LOL


----------



## Sam Boggs (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, Dr. Gatling's weapon is entirely legal UNLESS it is motorized and then it becomes a fully automatic weapon.
Sam


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

I have lusted for one for a long time. Legal is good!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

InvalidID said:


> Can anyone think of a use for a hand cranked Gatling gun besides a monumental waste of ammo?


Deer Hunting? :thumb:

I didnt know that,what about triggers on semi auto modified to a crank doodad,that legal? Everywhere?

Interesting thought,thanks for the info.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

mightybooboo said:


> Deer Hunting? :thumb:
> 
> I didnt know that,what about triggers on semi auto modified to a crank doodad,that legal? Everywhere?
> 
> Interesting thought,thanks for the info.


 I do believe modifying a trigger to function differently than intended is illegal. I'm not a lawyer or a legal expert so anything I say regarding legal or not should, of course, be taken as an idea and not law.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I think you might get into trouble building a new one in a larger caliber than.22. You are allowed to build one firearm for educational purposes but the Feds might consider that multiple firearms. Check before building. Owning and using a commercially made Gatling is definitely legal. So is a Hotchkiss gun which really surprised me.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

There are kits available that allow you to convert a pair of Ruger 10/22's into a hand cranked pedestal or tripod mounted "machine gun". Expensive to buy, but keeps the ammo cost down. Replica Gatling guns are custom built and carry a price tag of $20,000. plus!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't even know what a Hotchkiss gun was until this thread. I almost want one, except I have no idea where I'd get ammo for it, or where I'd play with it...lol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> what about triggers on semi auto modified to a crank doodad,that legal?


It's legal under Federal law.

There are to many other local laws to say it's legal "everywhere" without a lot of research


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Hand cranked Gatling Guns have ALWAYS been legal-they will NOT fire more than 1 bullet with 1 pull of trigger or crank index.We were at a shoot years ago and I had a table setup to sell a few Title 3 weapons(I was giving up my SOT-3k for 3yrs)when a guy came over and said "check this out"-him and his dad had a homemade 7.62x51 Gatling,father had taken crank off and attached makita cordless to it-we freaked and told him to take it off IMMEDIATELY-go ask nice atf man that was circulating looking for someone to bust-he was told in no uncertain terms/with paper explanation if he attached makita to crank,pulled trigger and more than 1 bullet came out-he was in possession of illegal machine gun-he did'nt try it(we knew it worked),put makita away and everyone had a fine day....Triger "bump" mechanism are perfectly legal-a large rubber band works too-there is a utube video showing how to hold rubber band-it works-can't hit squat because you're hip shooting(without 1000s of rds of practice)


----------



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

zant said:


> day....Triger "bump" mechanism are perfectly legal-a large rubber band works too-there is a utube video showing how to hold rubber band-it works-can't hit squat because you're hip shooting(without 1000s of rds of practice)


Be VERY careful here:
ATF sent out a bulletin a few years back basically stating that a SHOESTRING, when looped from finger to belt loop, across face of trigger to facilitate "bumpfiring" IS a machine gun!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I've seen plans for the 22 caliber versions but figured I'd just blow all my money on ammo with something like that...

Besides, getting a holster that fits is the hard part...


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

yes a real Gatling in decent or restored shape is worth having, it would be a solid investment, the last one i seen offered was all original brass, price tag was $350,000.00 and it was a 45-70 still, some of the brass were different calibres if i remember correctly made for export to Asia....

on a side note, in China they made a wheelbarrow mount for a Gatling gun, and her in the several states a saddle mount for a camel was produced, Camels of course were used temporarily by the Marine Corps and discontinued for being stubborn or something to that effect.... or maybe it was to hard to train Marines to use them....

I would love to possess both mounts for historical purposes of course..... along with working model to shoot at rogue watermelons.

William
Idaho


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

windhound said:


> Be VERY careful here:
> ATF sent out a bulletin a few years back basically stating that a SHOESTRING, when looped from finger to belt loop, across face of trigger to facilitate "bumpfiring" IS a machine gun!


 I know where you're coming from BUT..it was ruled that just having a shoestring did not allow firearm to fire more than 1 bullet with pull of trigger....ATF has been caught on tape doing illegal procedures to firearms that cause them to fire more than 1 shot per trigger pull...very simple-don't have in your possession ANY M16 parts in an AR15...if your firearm"doubles",it is a worn sear or disconnector-replace immediately...Full auto is a lot of fun...but AIMED fire is a lot more effective


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

legal ..it is manually fired, not automatically fired. if motor driven,,,then it is automatic, not legal....
in our state,,,,never heard of one that it is not (except perhaps that far west one)....bump firing is legal,, how the heck would anyone control it....as long as jeans have pockets and shooters have fingers,,,,,.but of what practicle value is it. as Zant said "but AIMED fire is a lot more effective"

I think i noticed the little 1022 crank thing a few weeks ago in a gun magizine...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

20 years ago I bought plans for a Gatling gun and they seemed workable. I put off building it until I came to my senses. I thought 38 Special might be a good caliber, you'd want a little more bang than a 22 after all that work. Set it up on a tripod pointing in the right direction and it would be a fine coyote calling rifle.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

There doesn't need to be 'practical value' to everything. Some things you do just because you can. Some things you do just because they are fun. You don't have to justify wanting one of these things for fun to anyone. Just do it. 

I get real tired when we spend all kinds of time trying desperately to come up with excuses and practical justification for some of the things we want. 'Because you can' is as valid a justification as any.

Oh yeah, and this business about wasting ammo? Shooting for recreational pleasure is not wasting ammo, it's called having fun, whether it's precision shooting with select aimed fire or occasionally letting loose with some rapid fire and chasing a golf ball or other reactive target up the hill. ---- this PC world drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> So I was talking to a friend this morning and he tells me that the ATF has ruled that hand cranked Gatling guns are legal. Supposedly the definition of machine gun is having more than one round fire everytime the trigger is engaged. As such, a hand cranked Gatling gun fires only one round when the 'trigger' is engaged.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this? Can anyone think of a use for a hand cranked Gatling gun besides a monumental waste of ammo? Also, if they are legal today, anyone in the area with a machine shop want to get together...LOL


Machine guns are legal in many of the states.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

If you can find an electric mini-gun (gatling gun) manufactured prior to to 1986 you can legally own it in many States.

Of course you also need to do the whole Form 4, pay 250.00 extra for the tax stamp (chump change compared to the gun) and get local LEO approval.

We just did a shoot on the farm a couple days ago that involved LOTS of machine guns. All legally owned in the eyes of the State and Federal government. My good friend had some relatives come in from Britain and wanted to show off the freedoms we had regarding firearms...

A minigun is no different and subject to the same rules.

I think that gets expanded if you you are a Class III firearms dealer and legally buy and sell such devices as controlled by the National Firearms Act. This includes all suppressors, and SBRs as well but not necessarily post 1986 manufactured items, which may be covered under "samples".

I am neither a lawyer or a gun seller so may not be recalling this all correctly. 

It is completely legal to own a fully automatic weapon, suppressor, or short barreled weapon. State dependent and lots of hoops to jump through.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Anyone can have thier FFL or gunshop order this brand new M1877 "Bulldog" gatling gun (.45-70) below from US Armament Corp.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Anyone can have thier FFL or gunshop order this brand new M1877 "Bulldog" gatling gun (.45-70) below from US Armament Corp.



I wonder what a special order in 12 gauge would be...lol


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Full-auto firearms are fairly popular in this area.

One of our nearby gun stores has a hand-crank gatling gun on display and for sale.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

InvalidID said:


> I wonder what a special order in 12 gauge would be...lol


Will this do? [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWsW2urXPMM[/ame]


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

just get a sg43 and call it a day


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.myvirtualpaper.com/doc/Centerfire-Systems-Inc/centerfire_spring2b/2011051101/#12

page 13


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm gonna need to make more money. I'm finding a lot of toys I just have to have now...thanks guys...lol


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can anyone think of a use for a hand cranked Gatling gun besides a monumental waste of ammo?

Never know, some day you might have you a Jose Whales.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

This would seem to be of interest to this thread. Heck its even legal in Canada, which surprised the heck outa me. Neat website too.

http://www.marstar.ca/gf-MG-34/MG-34-index.shtm


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I shoulda done a search first. This must be the company that builds the MG 34 they also build a semi auto Browning 30 cal!

http://www.tnwfirearms.com/guns_1919.shtml


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

There was a beautiful original Gatling gun on pawn stars the other night. Would love to have one for hog shooting.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll stick with my semi 1919's in 308 and 30-06 Really glad I bought my ammo by the pallet in the 90's.

I have built several former machine guns into legal semi versions of their former glory.
There have to be worse hobbies


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ross said:


> I shoulda done a search first. This must be the company that builds the MG 34 they also build a semi auto Browning 30 cal!
> 
> http://www.tnwfirearms.com/guns_1919.shtml


 I wonder how hard it would be to bump fire that thing. I can see sending $100 down range in under 30 seconds.... LOL


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Can anyone think of a use for a hand cranked Gatling gun besides a monumental waste of ammo?


If your homestead is being attacked by a horde of MZBs a Gatling gun in a fixed position might be a pretty good deterent.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Gatlin's are 'high maintenance'... they eat bullets that costs several bucks each. A few minutes of cranking and a months salary is down 'range'.

Machine guns ARE legal... you just have to purchase one (starting around 5K) through a class III dealer, and pay a 200$ tax stamp.

I'd much rather have a full auto in a smaller caliber, like 7.62x39 or .223..... easily obtainable and 'cheap' ammo would keep the beast happy. Can still get ~500 rounds of either for less than $120. 500 rounds of 45-70 would be over a thousand...

I don't own any full autos...

I did read on survivalblog last week about an AR-15 accessory that's legal, and will 'rock and roll'... price was around ~$400 though.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

texican said:


> Gatlin's are 'high maintenance'... they eat bullets that costs several bucks each. A few minutes of cranking and a months salary is down 'range'.
> 
> Machine guns ARE legal... you just have to purchase one (starting around 5K) through a class III dealer, and pay a 200$ tax stamp.
> 
> ...


 My wife can bump fire (from the shoulder) her AR and empty a clip into a man sized target at about 30 yards. I however, am not so skilled.

I was thinking a guy could make a Gatling gun of his own in any caliber he wants BTW. Maybe something in .54r? You can still gets Mil Surp tins for pretty cheap.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

texican said:


> Gatlin's are 'high maintenance'... they eat bullets that costs several bucks each. A few minutes of cranking and a months salary is down 'range'.
> 
> Machine guns ARE legal... you just have to purchase one (starting around 5K) through a class III dealer, and pay a 200$ tax stamp.
> 
> ...


slide fire stock?

http://militarygunsupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1082

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1WhhKH3QVU&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1WhhKH3QVU&feature=related[/ame]


----------

